# music for chilling.



## Abelard_Epirts (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome musicfor chilling.

[yt]c-ayuRE5xd8[/yt]

[yt]w0o8JCxjjpM[/yt]

[yt]htGmTJNsOr0[/yt]

I just love to chill... I think I overdosed on chill pills : )


----------



## Fallenmink (Apr 21, 2010)

[yt]ZUKxqU0yzIY[/yt]

S'all good, man.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 21, 2010)

[yt]n8_jfaDdpwc[/yt]

[yt]j6xVVhHyTHI[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

[yt]MS7obQ7XNt4[/yt]

Chillin'

I should get another album by him.  I really didn't appreciate jazz band in high school when I was playing it.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

A furry posting good music, what

Contributions:

[yt]0FWf7ONmNWE[/yt]

[yt]CVZcAzXWciQ[/yt]

[yt]vyut3GyQtn0[/yt]

I'd also recommend Alpha Wave Moment, Iron & Wine, or some Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

Also.  :3c

[yt]CJA69C6SlRk[/yt]

=3c


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Takun said:


> Also.  :3c
> 
> [yt]CJA69C6SlRk[/yt]
> 
> =3c



^ That's probably the most covered song in existence.


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> ^ That's probably the most covered song in existence.



That'd be this lately.  |:c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Takun said:


> That'd be this lately.  |:c
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q



Nevermind, that's ^ it. Particularly frustrating because I can't remember which version I liked the most.


----------



## CFox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Aphex Twin - Lichen*
Please ignore/skip past the annoying ass ring at the begining [it's the only normal version on YouTube]

Fucking love this song!
[YT]oTJDUqXZtac[/YT]

*Mute Math - Reset*
[YT]tUqSUiSolvQ[/YT]

*Ulrich Schnauss - Between Us And Them*
[YT]iZoIAEh8ruU[/YT]

*Jon Hopkins - Light Through The Veins*
[YT]1H3pA4X-mhA[/YT]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 21, 2010)

Ulrich Schnauss is always relevant.

So is Boards of Canada.

[yt]79SN8I9Fw8M[/yt]

[yt]H0gS30CSyQ8[/yt]

[yt]mX4z3r-7Poo[/yt]


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Ulrich Schnauss is always relevant.
> 
> So is Boards of Canada.



I find myself listening to Hi Scores and Geogaddi more but most of their work is fantastic.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrlJX7DzLhI

I love just sitting back and exercising to A Tribe Called Quest. Exercising is my version of chilling.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

sigh....I'm so fucking old.... 

[yt]pzc6C_Vo1t8[/yt]


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> sigh....I'm so fucking old....



don't feel bad

I listen to Kraftwerk, too u_u


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> sigh....I'm so fucking old....



Listening to Kraftwerk makes you old?  Oh shit.  o.o


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Apr 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> sigh....I'm so fucking old....
> 
> 
> I love kraftwerk's robots song. Especially the video. The video, they are stiff and mannequin-like. love trippy stuff.


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Apr 22, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Ulrich Schnauss is always relevant.
> 
> So is Boards of Canada.



they should just throw an extra "l" in "children"...


----------



## Plantar (Apr 22, 2010)

I've no clue how to embed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojx1znP0CAQ


----------



## Hir (Apr 22, 2010)

[yt]DEwzI9f_4dk[/yt]

Also, to all those who posted post-rock, I salute you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_KB...t&p=12C3B6D9F30E4CE2&playnext_from=PL&index=0
From the masters of electronica.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2010)

Abelard_Epirts said:


> Irreverent said:
> 
> 
> > sigh....I'm so fucking old....
> ...


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_KB...t&p=12C3B6D9F30E4CE2&playnext_from=PL&index=0
> From the masters of electronica.



Oh, it's Tangerine Dream.  I remember when I used to listen to them.  They're ok.  Nothing _that_ special.


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No thanks. The music is just as stiff and soulless.



Congrats on getting the point!

Though I wouldn't say stiff, but it's definitely purposely cold and inhuman.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2010)

This is fine too


----------



## Stawks (Apr 22, 2010)

[yt]2rFLID1RzFU[/yt]

This song absolutely forces me to chill.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2010)

Takun said:


> Congrats on getting the point!
> 
> Though I wouldn't say stiff, but it's definitely purposely cold and inhuman.


 I like listening to music I can _feel._


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79SN8I9Fw8M

 Or anything Boards of Canada.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 22, 2010)

[yt]ekn_1GfeDOM[/yt]

[yt]CSfNyaXvNwI[/yt]

[yt]zhfKK547r94[/yt]

[yt]4Va9etqma30[/yt]

[yt]QXxqxq8R4-0[/yt]

[yt]UCcmCiguCGA[/yt]


----------

